# When is TAB report required?



## Darren Emery (Feb 25, 2021)

This issue comes up every so often - a large building (15 RTUs, to give you a sense of scale) but no kitchen, no hood.  Lots of outside air required per code and design.   I ask for a Test and Balance report, and the HVAC contractor says... "why do I have to do that, there's no kitchen hood?"

As I read the 2018 IMC, and the 2009 IECC (the two codes in effect in this jurisdiction) - I feel pretty comfortable saying that a TAB is required, UNLESS there is no ventilation air required for the occupancy.

Would you agree?  Can you point to a particular section that makes this issue more clear, or that shows I'm off base?

BTW - most HVAC contractors around here answer my request with something along the lines of: "yeah - they were here yesterday for the TAB, I'll get you a copy of the report ASAP."


----------



## classicT (Feb 25, 2021)

*2018 IMC*
*401.7 Testing and Balancing*
At the discretion of the building official, flow testing may be required to verify that the mechanical system(s) satisfies the requirements of this chapter. Flow testing may be performed using flow hood measuring at the intake or exhaust points of the system, in-line pitot tube- or pitot-traverse type measurement systems in the duct, short-term tracer gas measurements, or other means approved by the building official.

You will also want to look into the local energy code, as often there are similar or even more restrictive requirements.


----------



## e hilton (Feb 25, 2021)

Surprised the owner didn’t require it as part of the build.


----------



## Darren Emery (Feb 25, 2021)

e hilton said:


> Surprised the owner didn’t require it as part of the build.


The owner did not - but the RDP included it in the mech notes!


----------



## Darren Emery (Feb 25, 2021)

classicT said:


> You will also want to look into the local energy code, as often there are similar or even more restrictive requirements.



The 2009 IECC is all we have.  No local energy code.


----------



## classicT (Feb 25, 2021)

Darren Emery said:


> The 2009 IECC is all we have.  No local energy code.


Check out _2009 IECC Section 503.2.9_.

It is not much, but something I guess.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Feb 26, 2021)

2018 IMC 403.3.1.5 requires balancing to verify that the code-required ventilation and exhaust are provided.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 26, 2021)

We require it for any new commercial building interior finish. Not so much on tenant finishes in existing buildings unless large, or total gut/remodel.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 26, 2021)

Sometimes the requirement is in the specs


Darren Emery said:


> but the RDP included it in the mech notes!


Then it is part of the construction documents that were approved

2009 IECC
503.2.9 HVAC system completion. Prior to the issuance of a certificate of occupancy, the design professional shall provide evidence of system completion in accordance with Sections 503.2.9.1 through 503.2.9.3.

503.2.9.1 Air system balancing.
Each supply air outlet and zone terminal device shall be equipped with means for air balancing in accordance with the requirements of Chapter 6 of the International Mechanical Code . Discharge dampers are prohibited on constant volume fans and variable volume fans with motors 10 horsepower (hp) (7.5 kW) and larger.


----------



## Sifu (Feb 26, 2021)

Almost always in the specs, as well as commissioning.  IMC 403.3.1.5 is the language used for the requirement.  BTW, I have reviewed so many I couldn't hazard a guess at how many, but a large percentage of them submitted to me don't pass.


----------



## Darren Emery (Feb 28, 2021)

Sifu said:


> Almost always in the specs, as well as commissioning.  IMC 403.3.1.5 is the language used for the requirement.  BTW, I have reviewed so many I couldn't hazard a guess at how many, but a large percentage of them submitted to me don't pass.


That's interesting.  The vast majority that I get do pass.  But that's always after quite a bit of "tweaking" by the tech to get the airflow amounts within parameters.


----------



## Sifu (Mar 1, 2021)

Darren Emery said:


> That's interesting.  The vast majority that I get do pass.  But that's always after quite a bit of "tweaking" by the tech to get the airflow amounts within parameters.


Well, they all pass eventually, but the tweaking doesn't start until after they fail the first time.


----------

